# Craft stove blower box



## Firejack (Oct 19, 2009)

I recently bought a house that has an old Craft stove fireplace insert. It is in great condition, but there is no blower box. I have found places on the internet that sell the blower and everything else, but no box. Does anyone know where I could find one or is there another brand that I could use with my stove? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Thrash44047 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a Craft insert. I don't have an extra blower, sorry. But if you don't find one I could take pics and measure the stuff so you could make one out of sheet metal. There is no fancy bending to this its basicly 2 U shaped psc of meatl screwed together with some cutouts for the airflow.


----------



## Firejack (Oct 19, 2009)

Pictures and measurements would be great! I don't even know what the blower box looks like. I have included pics of my exact model and the blower I think fits. thanks.


----------



## Firejack (Oct 23, 2009)

Has anyone tried to use a smaller blower, such as the one below, for a craft stove like mine?


----------



## mellow (Oct 27, 2009)

I will see if I can get you some more pics and dims tomorrow but here is one shot I had on my computer of my old one.

Looks like the blower box on the top of the insert on the one pic you posted, and yes it uses a squirrel cage fan with a variable speed control.


----------



## Firejack (Oct 28, 2009)

That box is huge! Thanks for posting - any help or suggestions I can get is appreciated!


----------



## mellow (Dec 31, 2009)

A little late but here is some more pics of the blower box for you.  Finally got around to getting it out of the shed to take some pics.  It is just a regular squirrel cage fan in a metal box, just use some 4" flex metal exhaust pipe to attach to the stove.


----------



## Sonic98 (Dec 1, 2010)

mellow said:
			
		

> I will see if I can get you some more pics and dims tomorrow but here is one shot I had on my computer of my old one.
> 
> Looks like the blower box on the top of the insert on the one pic you posted, and yes it uses a squirrel cage fan with a variable speed control.



This is almost exactly like the one I have. I don't know if there is something going on with my blower or what. It used to be when I turned this blower on the room almost be too hot to be in and the next room would get warm also. Now, the room the fireplace is in is not getting heated up like that. I don't know if it's the fire I built or the blower.


----------

